

Just Finished The Prototype Now what? - GodZilla415

AllHighSports.com
======
jim_h
Get people using it and provide feedback. Those people should preferably be
from your target audience. Fix up the layout/design. Layout/design for home
and rest of the website is different. The home page makes me think it's a
sports video site though the rest of the site isn't. I don't completely know
what I'm supposed to get out of the website upon visiting the home page.

(I'm not your target audience, and I haven't release a website yet. Hopefully
my comments aren't too off base.)

~~~
deafcheese
I agree. Usually when I visit a new site, I'm looking for a 30-second
description of what its purpose is. It's too hard to figure out what your site
actually does.

~~~
komlenic
I'd argue that in an ideal world even 30 seconds is too generous. This is why
the tagline is so prevalent: summarize what you're doing in as few words as
possible. Less than 10 is okay, less than 5 is ideal.

------
aonic
Try to speed it up a bit, right now its painfully slow. Also secure against
SQL injection: <http://bit.ly/ggCvsv>

~~~
notJim
Oh wow, you just compromised his database password. Also, it's a terrible and
easily-guessable password.

To the original poster, consider changing your database library so that it's
much less likely that a stack trace would expose your password like this. (And
obviously, get a new, better password, and fix the SQL injection
vulnerabilities.)

------
nrub
Looks like the frontpage was stolen from hulu.

------
iworkforthem
easy to click: <http://allhighsports.com/homepage/>

